# Fire bricks where to buy?



## avmott (Mar 23, 2013)

I have been debating about trying fire bricks instead of a water pan, but I can't find where to buy them?  Or if regular building bricks would work?


----------



## rondewriver (Mar 23, 2013)

Most building supply stores. Home depot,lowes etc. Look in woodburner and fireplace section.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 23, 2013)

You can put sand in the water pan, then cover with foil for easy clean up....  Dave


----------



## stanton (Mar 23, 2013)

What is the purpose of he brick?  Is it for temp stability, or are you lining a firebox?  If temp stability, you can use regular brick since it won't be exposed to high temperatures.  If you are lining your firebox, then you will want to use firebrick.


----------



## avmott (Mar 30, 2013)

The purpose I was looking for was stability


----------



## stanton (Apr 1, 2013)

Regular brick might smell funny the first time you heat it up.  I use two where my firebox feeds the cook chamber to block some of the radiant heat (offset cooker) if the meat is near the firebox.

S.


----------



## jjcreole (Oct 11, 2016)

Hello. I've been having good luck using firebricks in my Weber kettle & Smokey Mountain Cooker. Before using bricks, the temperature in my grill wasn't anywhere near as stable as it is now.

I tried using typical red bricks from local hardware stores, but they snapped after so many cooks. I've also tried firebricks, fireplace inserts, & woodstove bricks, but they too snap & crack after so many cooks. However, the firebricks did last longer & seemed to provide the most stability. Elsewhere I've read that if you find a pottery place that specialises in ceramics, then they might be able to make better quality bricks for your grill or smoker. I'm attaching pics of bricks in my grills as visual aides. Hopefully, this'll help.













IMG_20161010_094021.jpg



__ jjcreole
__ Oct 11, 2016


















IMG_20161010_100522.jpg



__ jjcreole
__ Oct 11, 2016


















IMG_20161010_102004.jpg



__ jjcreole
__ Oct 11, 2016


----------

